# Chicken Mushrooms



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Found these this morning, driving the " Shroom Mobil "


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Excellent post. I never see them this early, my walkabout spots are usually late July into September but I am way South of you. Think I'll schedule a walkabout this weekend for spits and grins...


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

That was the second one I found this week. The first was inside a fence , next to a No Tress. sign. It's still there, rotting away. We had the other one last night for dinner. Seasoned it like Chicken Tenders and deep fried it to a golden brown.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Dinner !! Deep fried Chicken Mushroom Tenders !!


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

They look good! How did they taste? What ya season it with?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

That's the way I like them the best. I used Poultry Seasoning, Pepper and Frankenmuth Chicken Seasoning . Rolled them in a mixture of Drakes, Flour and White Rice Flour, then deep fried them. They taste somewhat like Chicken Tenders to me.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks very tasty, but I will probably have to wait until late July. I know where some will be coming up 
My spots just must be later than some others.
You getting your by oak trees up there? Or one of the others? It's oak and cherry for me...


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

So far they've been on live Oak !! For as many Mushroom Pickers up here, I can't believe nobody saw this last one. It was right in front of the Redwood Inn.


----------

